# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Montego Bay Message Board >  Specials in Negril!!!

## Firefly Cottages

Carib Apartments (located at Point Village) Minimum stay 10 nights 67.50 + tax (per night) double occupancy. This offer is from now until December 21,2013 (except from 30/7-6/8/13). Book now!!

----------

